# Rescued Budgie in New York City featured on The Dodo



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Here's the link to the video. Thank goodness she picked him up!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

What a great story, how fortunate for both of them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Baby is adorable!! I"m so glad he now has a safe and loving home.*


----------

